# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mendime te çastit

## bono

Në pritje

Errësirë
Qetësi
Dëgjoj këngën e zogjve, 
makinat që kalojnë më shqetësojnë tmerrësisht,
ndërsa rrahjet e zemrës shtohen,
mezi marr frymë,
duket sikur gjithshka ka pushuar,
vetë jeta rreth meje
ndalon,
përgjon,
dhe pret bashkë me mua.
Presim për ty.
Mijëra mendime
vegime
ëndrra të vogla pa kuptim
çaste të përjetuara dhe fantazie
vërshojnë në trurin tim
ndërsa pres..
dhe shpresat e mia gjithashtu
por ti nuk do të kthehesh kurrë më.

----------


## Enush

Sa mire do te ishte, sikur te mos kisha nevoje te flisja, per t'ju bere te kuptoja cfare ndieja...!

----------

Nete (12-11-2014)

----------


## Enush

Si mund te mbys me duart e mia nje pjese te shpirtit tim?!!! siiii?

----------


## mia@

Dhe telashet s'kane te sosur......................

----------


## Xingaro

Come disse cicciolina... :elefanti: enete duro!!!

----------


## naqeta

Per te qene vetvetja ,pagoj nje takse te madhe.

----------


## mali2

Po mendoj ......
Kot mendoj,  nuk po degjohet thirrja e heshtur e imja, edhe pse dikush e degjon thell!
E ju mendime te castit pushoni e mos me mundoni
ndoshta nje dite prap do te vish tek Ti... tek Ti mendimi im.

----------


## martini1984

Po mendoj cfar po mendon ajo,kur degjoi mendimin e nje tjetre!
Tjetra: ti ulesh gjithmone me femra te bukura ne tavoline???
Une:e ke fjalen per njeren se nuk shikoj te tjera bukuroshe aty ku une ulem.
Reagimi i asaj: nje buzeqeshje e pa menduar........

----------


## hajla

Per nje qaste shetita boten,(dhe prap u ktheva tek qasti i ores se ndaluar)
(Ai me nuk me ndegjon) :i ngrysur: 
Por,por gjithemon jeto ne mua(f)

fli i qet.(shoku im)-peace

http://images.pictureshunt.com/pics/...uote-2206.jpeg

Hajla,

----------


## [Perla]

Po mendoja... duhe ecer neper trotuaret e mbushur me njeres, po mendoja po shpresoja te dalloja mes tyre nje fytyre te veçante, nje fytyre qe me fal buzeqeshjen ne çdo kohe, por me kot, ajo fytyre eshte ndryshuar, eshte  tjetersuar, eshte venitur neper ato trotuare saqe une tashme nuk mundem ta dalloj. Sa shpejt iken koha e sa shpejt njerezit ndryshojne.

----------

Nete (12-11-2014)

----------


## milanistja_el

Mendoj qe ne keto momente ndihem e plotesuar, e qete shpirterisht, e lumtur dhe e rrethuar nga dashuria. Do te doja qe ky moment te zgjaste perjetesisht.

----------


## AnastasiaA

......qe ndonjehere, heshtja s'eshte aspak e embel.

----------


## -Zana-



----------


## mia@

Nuk jam raciste por hispaniket me jane neveritur. Shumica njerez low-life, te paedukuar, parazit, jotolerant, dhe problematik. Njerez qe e bejne qimen  tra vetem  qe  te perfitojne ndonje lek.  Nuk shikojne kurre gabim te vetja.grrrrr

----------

Nete (12-11-2014)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ca na flihet xhum...

----------


## broken_smile

.......................

----------


## e panjohura

*Sonte e dua një shok afër vetes.
Një që nuk të gjykon.
Një që nuk të bombardon me një milion pyetje.
Një që, për hatrin tim, do të dehej vetëm me aromën e mërzisë sime.
Një, të cilit pa frikë mund t'ia hap zemrën dhe t'ia tregoj të gjitha.
A ka më shokë të tillë?
Tregomë!
Më duhet vetëm një.
(xxxx)*

----------


## prishtina75

> *Sonte e dua një shok afër vetes.
> Një që nuk të gjykon.
> Një që nuk të bombardon me një milion pyetje.
> Një që, për hatrin tim, do të dehej vetëm me aromën e mërzisë sime.
> Një, të cilit pa frikë mund t'ia hap zemrën dhe t'ia tregoj të gjitha.
> A ka më shokë të tillë?
> Tregomë!
> Më duhet vetëm një.
> (xxxx)*


......Seli djali i axhes tim mendoj se i ploteson keto kushte, :ngerdheshje:

----------

Nete (12-11-2014)

----------


## Nete

Moti nuk ju pasna lexuar hahahah.

----------


## Neteorm

*Natyra e ujkut eshte te jetoj i vetem, nuk i trembet syri, nuk ka besim gjekundi pervec vetes se tij, nuk zbutet asnjehere dhe nuk ka meshire.
Prandaj mua me pelqen Ujku!*

----------

